# cedar mulch



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Guys, client of mine has a comercial office building, wants me to put cedar mulch on top of some of the paved parking lot . Grade is good to flow off water right now. Is this that easy, spread it around ? or, Will the mulch hold more water and rot faster? Thaks for the responce in advance.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

:blink:Why does he want to mulch the pavement? If water flows off of it, it will certainly carry the mulch with it.

And it you use edging to contain the mulch it will all pile against the edging.


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Usuing "Rosetta" wall to retain the mulch, not that much of a grade... sorry shulduv explained more


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Spreading mulch is no more difficult than raking leaves.

Have fun setting those stones, though.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Remember to figure it for a minimum thickness of 3 inches. Less than that and it will look bad after a rain. You may also want to look at river rock instead of cedar mulch. It's heavier and will stay in place better.


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys, 300+ lin/ft rosetta, I'll rent a Bobcat.
Joe Dirt


----------

